# Upgrading from i3 2100 to i5 3570 or i7 3770



## Pratamahandy (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi guys. I would like to ask for advises to upgrade my old system. I built it in 2011 and in 2018 the board failed and I got the same 1155 socket instead of buying board with newer socket (big stupid mistake). I even upgraded the RAM which by the way no newer board use ddr3 anymore. So if you advise to upgrade to newer chipset instead (like to ryzen or to 1150 socket), I think it's out of my pocket since the board and ram are relatively new.

Anyway, I plan to upgrade my old i3 2100. I have 2 options right now. I could get i5-3570 for around 42.3 $ or i7-3770 for around 88 $ (more than twice the price). I don't bother buying k version since the board right now doesn't support overclocking. I plan to play game like gta v, fifa 20, and (if possible) Monster Hunter World. But I will spend most of my hour playing dota2 probably. My old video card failed but I plan to buy RX-570 (any advise on this also very welcome). Other than gaming, I think I will use the PC to productivity (include programming like Matlab) and ocassionaly edit videos.

So my questions are:
1. Should I get i5-3570 or i7-3770 considering the needs and the price tag? Should I see any significant difference in performance?
2. What is the most "compatible" graphic card so that there is not much bottlenecking either when the game is cpu bounded or gpu bounded? I know there's no right answer for this question, but I believe you know what I mean by "compatible".

My other specs are:
1. Motherboard: Asus H61M-E
2. Memory : Kingston Hyperxfury 1333 MHz 2x8 GB
3. Storage for OS: Adata 3d Nand Flash Ssd 240 GB
4. PSU: Some old Seasonic 500 Watt 80+ white. Might need upgrade too.
Edit: 5. Monitor resolution: 1080p

I thank you for your kind advises.

Best of Luck


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2019)

Welcome.  You could probably get away with the 3570 just fine but as you are not overclocking  the 3770 will not only give you the additional threads but it also gives you an additional 100mhz on the turbo boost but in your case, if money is really that tight maybe go for the 3570 so you can spend a little more on the graphics card, you may be able to find a used AMD RX470 or even a NVidia GTX970 within your budget.

Edit:  You didn't mention what monitor resolution you play at?


----------



## WatEagle (Oct 8, 2019)

So the Mobo is decent but for the vrm side the i5 is more suitable, but also the i7 won't figure bad. Ram is ok. For the games you need to play the i7 will surely do a better job. 8 threads are better for Monster Hunter world (AAA game) but if you plan to play 60 fps also the i5 is suitable. For the other 2 games I don't see the needing of an i7.

For graphics card the 570 is a really good choice especially if bought used but maybe it will struggle in newer AAA games. For the i7 you can upgrade to a rx 480/580

(the 3770 is on webuy for a lower price) : https://uk.webuy.com/product-detail/?id=scpuinti73770 or https://www.ebay.it/itm/Intel-Core-...628132?hash=item2886861d64:g:K~gAAOSwq41dmivu ---> if you can affor this for 20$ more it will do a better job in any case


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 8, 2019)

3770 is fine.  I have a 4770 in my machine which is essentially same thing.  3570K if you plan to overclock.  I just recently upgraded my friends machine who had a 3570K and a RX 580 Nitro+ and while the upgrade was awesome in terms of playing at 1440p and what not, at 1080p the 3570K with 580 ran very very well.  I was very impressed.


----------



## The Egg (Oct 8, 2019)

If your budget is tight, I don't see the hyperthreading on the 3770 being worth the extra money.  The 3570 and 570 sound like a decent budget match.


----------



## Pratamahandy (Oct 8, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> Welcome.  You could probably get away with the 3570 just fine but as you are not overclocking  the 3770 will not only give you the additional threads but it also gives you an additional 100mhz on the turbo boost but in your case, if money is really that tight maybe go for the 3570 so you can spend a little more on the graphics card, you may be able to find a used AMD RX470 or even a NVidia GTX970 within your budget.
> 
> Edit:  You didn't mention what monitor resolution you play at?



Hi, thank you for your warm welcome and for the answer. Besides of money, I also concern about the suitability. I mean pairing an 8 year processor like 3570 or 3770 with relatively new GPU might be an overkill and I couldn't get the most of the GPU. So thank you about advising to consider older used GPU.

Oh yeah, I used 1080p monitor.



WatEagle said:


> So the Mobo is decent but for the vrm side the i5 is more suitable, but also the i7 won't figure bad. Ram is ok. For the games you need to play the i7 will surely do a better job. 8 threads are better for Monster Hunter world (AAA game) but if you plan to play 60 fps also the i5 is suitable. For the other 2 games I don't see the needing of an i7.
> 
> For graphics card the 570 is a really good choice especially if bought used but maybe it will struggle in newer AAA games. For the i7 you can upgrade to a rx 480/580
> 
> (the 3770 is on webuy for a lower price) : https://uk.webuy.com/product-detail/?id=scpuinti73770 or https://www.ebay.it/itm/Intel-Core-...628132?hash=item2886861d64:g:K~gAAOSwq41dmivu ---> if you can affor this for 20$ more it will do a better job in any case





sepheronx said:


> 3770 is fine.  I have a 4770 in my machine which is essentially same thing.  3570K if you plan to overclock.  I just recently upgraded my friends machine who had a 3570K and a RX 580 Nitro+ and while the upgrade was awesome in terms of playing at 1440p and what not, at 1080p the 3570K with 580 ran very very well.  I was very impressed.



Hi thank you for your answers. Interesting, so even rx 580 is not too much for the i7? I thought since ivy bridge is a very old chip it will bottleneck with the 580. I will consider it if I go with the i7 and have enough budget. 



The Egg said:


> If your budget is tight, I don't see the hyperthreading on the 3770 being worth the extra money.  The 3570 and 570 sound like a decent budget match.



Hi thank you, yeah the significance differences between both cpu I think is the hyperthreading feature. I've read in the past not many games utilized this feature also. But since I won't upgrade again in the near future, I want to be comfortable for another 3 to 5 years with the cpu and the board before I build new system with newer chipset. Makes me wonder if hyperthreading will be useful in the future.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

i would go with i5 3470/3570, both is cheap alr compared to i7 is still overpriced, even for ten years old cpu variant


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forums  

Since you've an SSD and 16Gb of ram, a 3570 would definitely be a massive step forward for performance (I think I might have a few spare at home) and then the 570/580 or 970/980 card would be a brilliant way forward  

As @Tatty_One mentioned, what monitor/resolution do you game at?   That will be the biggest thing to consider..  Just make sure that the PSU you have will support the requirements of whatever you buy, the last thing you want is to have the system you want and the PSU giving out and causing you even more issues.


----------



## Pratamahandy (Oct 8, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i would go with i5 3470/3570, both is cheap alr compared to i7 is still overpriced, even for ten years old cpu variant



Hi thank you for your answer. Yes the i5 is much cheaper than the i7. That's why I wonder if the hyperthread and extra 100 MHz really worth it the money for my needs. 



phill said:


> Welcome to the forums
> 
> Since you've an SSD and 16Gb of ram, a 3570 would definitely be a massive step forward for performance (I think I might have a few spare at home) and then the 570/580 or 970/980 card would be a brilliant way forward
> 
> As @Tatty_One mentioned, what monitor/resolution do you game at?   That will be the biggest thing to consider..  Just make sure that the PSU you have will support the requirements of whatever you buy, the last thing you want is to have the system you want and the PSU giving out and causing you even more issues.



Hi. Thanks for the welcome and the answer. Yes, I think 3570 will give me a very great improvement. I wonder if the extra bucks for 3770 which double the price would be a smart decision. And thanks for the card recommendation. 

Yeah I forget to mention I use 1080p monitor. I think I will be satisfied to play the AAA game in 60fps. 

Yes, thank you for your alert. Had some bad experiences with cheap PSU. I will go big for the PSU to protect the new components.


----------



## Vario (Oct 8, 2019)

Pratamahandy said:


> Hi guys. I would like to ask for advises to upgrade my old system. I built it in 2011 and in 2018 the board failed and I got the same 1155 socket instead of buying board with newer socket (big stupid mistake). I even upgraded the RAM which by the way no newer board use ddr3 anymore. So if you advise to upgrade to newer chipset instead (like to ryzen or to 1150 socket), I think it's out of my pocket since the board and ram are relatively new.
> 
> Anyway, I plan to upgrade my old i3 2100. I have 2 options right now. I could get i5-3570 for around 42.3 $ or i7-3770 for around 88 $ (more than twice the price). I don't bother buying k version since the board right now doesn't support overclocking. I plan to play game like gta v, fifa 20, and (if possible) Monster Hunter World. But I will spend most of my hour playing dota2 probably. My old video card failed but I plan to buy RX-570 (any advise on this also very welcome). Other than gaming, I think I will use the PC to productivity (include programming like Matlab) and ocassionaly edit videos.
> 
> ...


You could do a Xeon 1230v2 or 1240v2, 4 core 8 thread slightly lower clock than the 3770.  Usually around $40-50 shipped.  3.3 or 3.4 GHz.  Some boards will allow you to do +2 Multiplier for 3.5 or 3.6 ghz.


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 8, 2019)

I have exactly the same board you have and i have already upgraded from the 2100 to the 3470 and the improvement was bigger than i thought it'd be.

but i think u should get this : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...rchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_52



Vario said:


> Some boards will allow you to do +2 Multiplier for 3.5 or 3.6 ghz.


Unfortunately the H61M-E does not


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 8, 2019)

On a tight budget definitely just get a 3570. Its a decent CPU and a quad with 8GB is just fine. I'm not so sure an i7 will net you any noticeable gains.

I'd also agree on the GPU, a 970-980 / RX580 (480?) class card will be good balance - basically a 'good' 2015-2016 gaming rig with that combination. Very capable except in the most recent games (2018-19 releases), where you may have to dial back settings here and there. Will it be 60 FPS ultra smooth all the time - no. But very acceptable nonetheless.



27MaD said:


> I have exactly the same board you have and i have already upgraded from the 2100 to the 3470 and the improvement was bigger than i thought it'd be.
> 
> but i think u should get this : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...rchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_52
> 
> ...



Xeon is a very good idea indeed. However, the clock deficit may hurt in some titles; 3570 will boost to 3.8. 400mhz is quite a lot and can be felt in single threaded games, which is more likely the content you'd play often. Wouldn't hurt to know what games you're looking at mostly.  Found them in your OP; I'd lean toward the Xeon for the additional threads. Or even still the i7... I mean 80 bucks may be 2x the price but it still isn't a big number.



Pratamahandy said:


> Yes, thank you for your alert. Had some bad experiences with cheap PSU. I will go big for the PSU to protect the new components.



As for the PSU, get a quality OEM, and sufficient wattage. No need to go overboard on 'sizing'; 20% headroom is plenty.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Pratamahandy said:


> Hi guys. I would like to ask for advises to upgrade my old system. I built it in 2011 and in 2018 the board failed and I got the same 1155 socket instead of buying board with newer socket (big stupid mistake). I even upgraded the RAM which by the way no newer board use ddr3 anymore. So if you advise to upgrade to newer chipset instead (like to ryzen or to 1150 socket), I think it's out of my pocket since the board and ram are relatively new.
> 
> Anyway, I plan to upgrade my old i3 2100. I have 2 options right now. I could get i5-3570 for around 42.3 $ or i7-3770 for around 88 $ (more than twice the price). I don't bother buying k version since the board right now doesn't support overclocking. I plan to play game like gta v, fifa 20, and (if possible) Monster Hunter World. But I will spend most of my hour playing dota2 probably. My old video card failed but I plan to buy RX-570 (any advise on this also very welcome). Other than gaming, I think I will use the PC to productivity (include programming like Matlab) and ocassionaly edit videos.
> 
> ...



Make sure to update the motherboard bios first to ensure compatibility with cpus and gpus.





__





						H61M-E - Support
					






					www.asus.com
				



Tbf the fastest supported xeon is what i would get otherwise save up for an AM4 setup with a Zen 2 2500.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 8, 2019)

Seasonic makes a good PSU, 500w is plenty, take the money you were gonna use on a new PSU and get the i7 instead of the i5...


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 8, 2019)

My vote goes to the Xeon E3 1230 v2 as well.  Would be a good processor imo. 4 cores, 8 threads and its cheap.  Turbo it should be about 3.7ghz which should be sufficient.


----------



## WatEagle (Oct 8, 2019)

Pratamahandy said:


> Hi thank you for your answers. Interesting, so even rx 580 is not too much for the i7? I thought since ivy bridge is a very old chip it will bottleneck with the 580. I will consider it if I go with the i7 and have enough budget.


I nave an i5 7500 with a GTX 1660 ti that Is more powerful than a 480/580 so you are good to go


----------



## Vario (Oct 8, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> My vote goes to the Xeon E3 1230 v2 as well.  Would be a good processor imo. 4 cores, 8 threads and its cheap.  Turbo it should be about 3.7ghz which should be sufficient.


IIRC the 1230v2 I had never went over 3.5 for all core turbo, and that was with the +2 I could get from it, though I think it would do 3.7 single core.  However, it did overclock memory better than the two 3770K and the 3570K I had and it undervolted really well and it had pretty good temperatures.  It was a pretty good processor, I couldn't really tell that much difference between the 3770K and the 1230V2 except in Starcraft 2.  One downside besides the lower core clock is it doesn't have onboard video.

Since you don't have an overclockable motherboard you aren't giving up much going with a 1230V2 instead of the 3570K or 3770K, just like 200 MHz.  Another positive is the Xeon isn't likely to have suffered any abuse at all such as delidding, overvolting, etc.

For the graphics card I'd go with a 580 8GB, 1060 6GB, or 1070 8GB.


----------



## Mac2580 (Oct 8, 2019)

I would have to say go for the 3770 as one of my best friends has one paired with a RX 570. The CPU holds up very well he sent me a screenshot of his Forza Horizon 4 benchmark which shows raw FPS for CPU and GPU.


----------



## xrror (Oct 9, 2019)

How much are you going to use matlab? You will want more threads. Since you're also not overclocking, I would *very much* look and see if you can run those xeons people are mentioning above if you can grab one of those cheaper than a 3770.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2019)

Both are good CPU's, the extra threads used to help around 15%, with the extra cache and higher clocks on the i7 making up the rest of the difference

Dont forget you may get 2nd gen CPU's a lot cheaper, so an i7 2600 could be a cheaper alternative


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 9, 2019)

Yes, there is the option of buying a 2600K.  They go around for $100 CAD used right now.









						Intel Core i7 3770 3.4GHz Quad-Core SR0PK LGA1155 CPU Processor for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel Core i7 3770 3.4GHz Quad-Core SR0PK LGA1155 CPU Processor at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Not bad price for US.  And these CPU's overclock well usually.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 9, 2019)

Pratamahandy said:


> Hi thank you for your answer. Yes the i5 is much cheaper than the i7. That's why I wonder if the hyperthread and extra 100 MHz really worth it the money for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100mhz do nothing, ive tested so many time ocing my ryzen to the limit, from 3.5 stock to 4.1, as i noticed clock from 200mhz each will slightly increase performance, but not for 100mhz, it could be different for intel architecture tho, so yeah
anyway i think cpu isnt gonna help much for gaming, the more important comeby from gpu & ram speed i suposse


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2019)

*Pratamahandy *check if your BIOS has options for CPU multiplier control even if it doesnt let you OC your current chip, in the past with a H series board on my old 2500k i found i could at least raise the all core clock to match the single core boost, so a 2500k or 2600k might make a good cheap alternative



potato580+ said:


> 100mhz do nothing, ive tested so many time ocing my ryzen to the limit, from 3.5 stock to 4.1, as i noticed clock from 200mhz each will slightly increase performance, but not for 100mhz, it could be different for intel architecture tho, so yeah
> anyway i think cpu isnt gonna help much for gaming, the more important comeby from gpu & ram speed i suposse


giving overclocking advice comparing ryzen to 3rd gen intel is like comparing apples to potatoes.


----------



## Pratamahandy (Oct 9, 2019)

Vario said:


> You could do a Xeon 1230v2 or 1240v2, 4 core 8 thread slightly lower clock than the 3770.  Usually around $40-50 shipped.  3.3 or 3.4 GHz.  Some boards will allow you to do +2 Multiplier for 3.5 or 3.6 ghz.





27MaD said:


> I have exactly the same board you have and i have already upgraded from the 2100 to the 3470 and the improvement was bigger than i thought it'd be.
> 
> but i think u should get this : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...rchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_52
> 
> ...





eidairaman1 said:


> Make sure to update the motherboard bios first to ensure compatibility with cpus and gpus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sepheronx said:


> My vote goes to the Xeon E3 1230 v2 as well.  Would be a good processor imo. 4 cores, 8 threads and its cheap.  Turbo it should be about 3.7ghz which should be sufficient.



Hi guys, thank you for recommending Xeon. I didn't aware I have this option until I asked here. It's obviously cheaper than the i7 with similar performance and the downside of the onboard graphics and I think I need to be patient for the shipment from China as in my local market, the Xeon is far more expensive than the i7. lol. I will definitely consider this.



Vayra86 said:


> On a tight budget definitely just get a 3570. Its a decent CPU and a quad with 8GB is just fine. I'm not so sure an i7 will net you any noticeable gains.
> 
> I'd also agree on the GPU, a 970-980 / RX580 (480?) class card will be good balance - basically a 'good' 2015-2016 gaming rig with that combination. Very capable except in the most recent games (2018-19 releases), where you may have to dial back settings here and there. Will it be 60 FPS ultra smooth all the time - no. But very acceptable nonetheless.
> 
> ...



Hi, thank you for your advice. Yes, you are right, 80 bucks double the price but it still isn't a big number. I just wonder before if I could see real advantages in spending more bucks. But it seems that in a newer game the hyperthread and the extra clock could be worth it.





xrror said:


> How much are you going to use matlab? You will want more threads. Since you're also not overclocking, I would *very much* look and see if you can run those xeons people are mentioning above if you can grab one of those cheaper than a 3770.


Not much, I will use my office pc mainly for that, just in case I have to bring work to home. sad. Now I also thinking maybe I should get the Xeon.




Mussels said:


> Both are good CPU's, the extra threads used to help around 15%, with the extra cache and higher clocks on the i7 making up the rest of the difference
> 
> Dont forget you may get 2nd gen CPU's a lot cheaper, so an i7 2600 could be a cheaper alternative





sepheronx said:


> Yes, there is the option of buying a 2600K.  They go around for $100 CAD used right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> *Pratamahandy *check if your BIOS has options for CPU multiplier control even if it doesnt let you OC your current chip, in the past with a H series board on my old 2500k i found i could at least raise the all core clock to match the single core boost, so a 2500k or 2600k might make a good cheap alternative
> 
> 
> giving overclocking advice comparing ryzen to 3rd gen intel is like comparing apples to potatoes.



Hi, thank you for recommending the 2nd generation. But isn't there a huge performance difference between 2nd and 3rd gen? And they even have difference architecture 32 vs 22 nm.



shovenose said:


> Seasonic makes a good PSU, 500w is plenty, take the money you were gonna use on a new PSU and get the i7 instead of the i5...





WatEagle said:


> I nave an i5 7500 with a GTX 1660 ti that Is more powerful than a 480/580 so you are good to go





potato580+ said:


> 100mhz do nothing, ive tested so many time ocing my ryzen to the limit, from 3.5 stock to 4.1, as i noticed clock from 200mhz each will slightly increase performance, but not for 100mhz, it could be different for intel architecture tho, so yeah
> anyway i think cpu isnt gonna help much for gaming, the more important comeby from gpu & ram speed i suposse



Hi, thank you for your additional advice



Mac2580 said:


> I would have to say go for the 3770 as one of my best friends has one paired with a RX 570. The CPU holds up very well he sent me a screenshot of his Forza Horizon 4 benchmark which shows raw FPS for CPU and GPU.


Hi, thank you for your answer. It's a really impressive benchmark results.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2019)

2nd and 3rd gen intels are pretty close in performance, and the 2nd gens run a lot colder despite the larger fab size, due to the fact they were the last soldered IHS


----------



## Pratamahandy (Oct 9, 2019)

Mussels said:


> 2nd and 3rd gen intels are pretty close in performance, and the 2nd gens run a lot colder despite the larger fab size, due to the fact they were the last soldered IHS



I see. Thank you for your answer. I didn't know about this. Especially the colder one part. I always thought generally the smaller fabrication size means more compact power and lower TDP hence lower heat. I guess this one is an exception.


----------



## Vario (Oct 9, 2019)

The 2nd gen Intel will only have PCI-Express 2.0.  Your board does support PCI-E 3.0 though.  PCI-E 2.0 can bottleneck modern videocards a small amount due to the decreased bandwith.  Not sure how much is noticeable.  This matters more if running multiple PCI-Express devices.  Since you don't have that many slots, you aren't going to be running a SLI system.  With regard to heat, 1230V2 runs pretty cool, it ran cooler than the 2550K I had.  The Xeons are binned for low voltage.


----------



## las (Oct 9, 2019)

Get the 3770, because SMT will help you alot in newer AAA games.

If you don't play newer AAA games, it does not really matter, performance will be identical pretty much


----------



## Pratamahandy (Oct 9, 2019)

Vario said:


> The 2nd gen Intel will only have PCI-Express 2.0.  Your board does support PCI-E 3.0 though.  PCI-E 2.0 can bottleneck modern videocards a small amount due to the decreased bandwith.  Not sure how much is noticeable.  This matters more if running multiple PCI-Express devices.  Since you don't have that many slots, you aren't going to be running a SLI system.  With regard to heat, 1230V2 runs pretty cool, it ran cooler than the 2550K I had.  The Xeons are binned for low voltage.



Oh yeah, I forgot about the pcie. Also I think 2nd gen doesn't support a memory clock higher than 1333 MHz. While, my board and my RAM support 1600 MHz. Not sure though if it will give significance differences. Any idea?



las said:


> Get the 3770, because SMT will help you alot in newer AAA games.
> 
> If you don't play newer AAA games, it does not really matter, performance will be identical pretty much



Thanks for your advice. Looks like more and more newer game adapt and utilize the SMT more efficiently right now. Even though the technology already there since 2012.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2019)

Pratamahandy said:


> I see. Thank you for your answer. I didn't know about this. Especially the colder one part. I always thought generally the smaller fabrication size means more compact power and lower TDP hence lower heat. I guess this one is an exception.



smaller fab size means less total heat output, but condensed into a smaller space. think of a candle flame heating up frying pans of various sizes. Temperature of the hottest point will go up if its condensed into a smaller size, despite the same heat output (same size candle/flame) (This is exactly how it works when you put a bigger heatsink on a CPU, you simple spread the heat out more)

Also to reply to the comment directly above me: SMT doesnt mean what it used to, because the SMT on these older intel chips was compromised with all the security flaws. It was only ever about a 15% gain, and its gotten less thanks to the patches for the flaws. I still recommend an i7 over an i5 for the higher clock speeds and more cache if its not too much more expensive, but hyperthreading just isnt as important as people say it is.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 9, 2019)

Mussels said:


> 2nd and 3rd gen intels are pretty close in performance, and the 2nd gens run a lot colder despite the larger fab size, due to the fact they were the last soldered IHS



While true, chips with this age will start degrading soon or already have, unless they always ran stock. In my book, when its 7 years down the line, nothing is guaranteed. This could easily compensate for the 22nm chip being unsoldered.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 9, 2019)

OP, I think its best to just update the mobo bios and get that Xeon.  Cheap, 4 core 8 thread, and since you aren't overclocking it should be sufficient in terms of boost enough to make a difference in video games.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 9, 2019)

yes xeon has been quite popular for cheap gaming solution now adays, i can get X3k variant with only below $20 here, never personally use it, i think i might built xeon someday and testing it


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> yes xeon has been quite popular for cheap gaming solution now adays, i can get X3k variant with only below $20 here, never personally use it, i think i might built xeon someday and testing it


He has already said that the Xeon's are more expensive than the i7's where he is.


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2019)

If the OP would like one....






I'm pretty sure I can spare one   No charge, just to cover postage


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Vario said:


> The 2nd gen Intel will only have PCI-Express 2.0.  Your board does support PCI-E 3.0 though.  PCI-E 2.0 can bottleneck modern videocards a small amount due to the decreased bandwith.  Not sure how much is noticeable.  This matters more if running multiple PCI-Express devices.  Since you don't have that many slots, you aren't going to be running a SLI system.  With regard to heat, 1230V2 runs pretty cool, it ran cooler than the 2550K I had.  The Xeons are binned for low voltage.



A 16x slot not so much its only if ran at 4 etc


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2019)

phill said:


> If the OP would like one....
> 
> View attachment 133719
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can spare one   No charge, just to cover postage



legend


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

If we can't help each other out then there's something wrong I think    If the OP would like to PM me his address, I'll get one sorted and sent   Hopefully it won't take too long to arrive !!


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 10, 2019)

phill said:


> If we can't help each other out then there's something wrong I think    If the OP would like to PM me his address, I'll get one sorted and sent   Hopefully it won't take too long to arrive !!


you good sir, salute


----------



## Pratamahandy (Oct 10, 2019)

Mussels said:


> smaller fab size means less total heat output, but condensed into a smaller space. think of a candle flame heating up frying pans of various sizes. Temperature of the hottest point will go up if its condensed into a smaller size, despite the same heat output (same size candle/flame) (This is exactly how it works when you put a bigger heatsink on a CPU, you simple spread the heat out more)
> 
> Also to reply to the comment directly above me: SMT doesnt mean what it used to, because the SMT on these older intel chips was compromised with all the security flaws. It was only ever about a 15% gain, and its gotten less thanks to the patches for the flaws. I still recommend an i7 over an i5 for the higher clock speeds and more cache if its not too much more expensive, but hyperthreading just isnt as important as people say it is.



 I see. Thank You for your information.



sepheronx said:


> OP, I think its best to just update the mobo bios and get that Xeon.  Cheap, 4 core 8 thread, and since you aren't overclocking it should be sufficient in terms of boost enough to make a difference in video games.





potato580+ said:


> yes xeon has been quite popular for cheap gaming solution now adays, i can get X3k variant with only below $20 here, never personally use it, i think i might built xeon someday and testing it





Tatty_One said:


> He has already said that the Xeon's are more expensive than the i7's where he is.



Yes, the only way I could have Xeon cheaper than i7 is to ship it from China using AliBaba. Which I am not really comfortable with.



phill said:


> If the OP would like one....
> 
> View attachment 133719
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can spare one   No charge, just to cover postage





phill said:


> If we can't help each other out then there's something wrong I think    If the OP would like to PM me his address, I'll get one sorted and sent   Hopefully it won't take too long to arrive !!




Wow Phill. Thank you very much for your offer. I really appreciate that. But actually I live in Indonesia, and I've ever lived in the UK. I believed the postage cost is more or less the same as I just grab the 3570 in the local market.  So I prefer not to bother you . I really appreciate it though, you want to offer one of your collection to a new member. Like Mussels and Potato580+ says. You are a legend.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 10, 2019)

Give us an address or something you would wish someone to ship to in Indonesia (Don't worry, we wont come visit you or knocking at your door looking for a couch to crash on).  It may not cost as much as you think to ship it.  I have shipped items across the globe for a decent price.

Or you could simply look at blanja.com which I think is the Indonesian Ebay.

And AliExpress, don't worry about buying from them.  They seem to do a good job.  I read a lot of people from Russia and Australia who buy from Aliexpress


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2019)

Pratamahandy said:


> Wow Phill. Thank you very much for your offer. I really appreciate that. But actually I live in Indonesia, and I've ever lived in the UK. I believed the postage cost is more or less the same as I just grab the 3570 in the local market.  So I prefer not to bother you . I really appreciate it though, you want to offer one of your collection to a new member. Like Mussels and Potato580+ says. You are a legend.



I like to help people 

If you'd like give me a post code and address via PM, I'll see how much it'll cost to send it out there   It's honestly not a problem!


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 10, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> Give us an address or something you would wish someone to ship to in Indonesia (Don't worry, we wont come visit you or knocking at your door looking for a couch to crash on).  It may not cost as much as you think to ship it.  I have shipped items across the globe for a decent price.
> 
> Or you could simply look at blanja.com which I think is the Indonesian Ebay.
> 
> And AliExpress, don't worry about buying from them.  They seem to do a good job.  I read a lot of people from Russia and Australia who buy from Aliexpress


china has a shiping policy, any stuff below 200mg isa a free shiping, so no worry buy cpu from chinaland, ive buy it so many times crossflag from hk


----------

